# Powder post beetles or termites or both?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

See all those ice pick sided holes, that's Powder Post Beetles, strange because the damage looks more like moisture damage .
Also looks like you have vinyl siding installed over old wood with no house wrap which is wrong.
Looks someone have been in that area trying to fix something judging by all that strange newer framing installed that's likely not doing anything.
Looks like both the rim joist and the foundation plate are shot.
Being that bad I'd also be taking a look at the floor joist.


----------



## npiccolo (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks, joecaption. If by house wrap you mean the felt looking paper, it was there. I removed it so that I could see underneath it. The floor joists seem to be in decent shape. They run parallel to the damaged plate so do not seem to have been affected. Once the pest company guy comes out, I'll most likely remove the baseboard and part of the wall to see exactly how much is damaged.


----------



## npiccolo (Jun 8, 2016)

The pest guy came out and said it appears to be powder post beetles (what I thought). I would be shocked it that is covered on my termite bond, but he will let me know next week. In the meantime, I started preparing the area for repair and found this. I've seen no evidence of roaches or any other insect around or in the house. What is this??? It is truly yucking me out...


----------

